# Connecting to the COAXIAL input on my PC/Laptop



## jiminy_jim (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, thanks for taking the time to help me out.

Here's my situation!

I want to use the Coaxial Input on my laptop! I have a TV Tuner installed on my Alienware Aurora m9700 laptop. The TV Tuner is called:

9700 INTERNAL MINI-PCI TV TUNER WITH COAXIAL

I'd like to use my laptop as a TV to watch my Satellite...simply take the TV OUT from the satellite box and feed that into my coaxial laptop connection.which seems to be quite difficult to figure out. What software could I use (freeware  to make this work? I tried using the alienware software they offer "lifeView DTV (DVB Terrestrial)" but it seems to only accept analog signal, antenna or cable, and I want to watch the digital signal from my satellite box...Can my tv tuner support the digital signal?

If I need a Set-Up Box, will any set-up box work? 

If anyone has ANY help I would greatly appreciate it. I'll supply any details needed that I didn't mention so far...

Thank you so much! :wave:


----------

